# Winter Gardening



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those of you who live in a mild climate and want to garden in the winter months but dont want to chance losing plants to frost, the attached picture shows how I run a center line of PVC(in front of the rosemary bushes) down a bed to support a covering of plastic. 

I just anchor the plastic down on all sides of the pvc and it makes a cheap and easy greenhouse. I lift the plastic on either end and spray the hose down the plot to water it when the condensation on the plastic dissappears. If the weather is supposed to be cold for a long period of time I put a small space heater under one end and it has kept everything inside happy.

I know it's kinda late for the picture and "how-to" but you can be ready and waiting for your fall and winter gardens. 

You cant see it very well but my lavender plants are next to the plot with the pvc, wasn't sure if my soil would like lavender but it seems to be a good match, the lavender seems happy!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting. I do miss the growing seasons along the gulf coast.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Davarm said:


> For those of you who live in a mild climate and want to garden in the winter months but dont want to chance losing plants to frost, the attached picture shows how I run a center line of PVC(in front of the rosemary bushes) down a bed to support a covering of plastic.
> 
> I just anchor the plastic down on all sides of the pvc and it makes a cheap and easy greenhouse. I lift the plastic on either end and spray the hose down the plot to water it when the condensation on the plastic dissappears. If the weather is supposed to be cold for a long period of time I put a small space heater under one end and it has kept everything inside happy.
> 
> ...


I see blocks,roll of wire, wire cages, rich soil & enough Rosemary to feed the state for a year.
Looks like you are ready for Spring.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea, but that was last year!


----------

